# At the ER with Misha



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it's her ammonia levels. She had a possible seizure (chewing the air). Is very uncoordinated. Trembling. Will update later but keep her in your thoughts!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Sending healing, calming thoughts your way. Let's hope Misha gets sorted out quickly and easily.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I hope Misha gets better soon !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh  Saying a prayer for Misha. Thinking of you and sending you a hug!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

NO!!! What a horrible thing to happen. I'll say a prayer for you and Misha.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, that's awful. I'm so sorry. I'm holding you in the light. Please update when you can. There are so many of us who care.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for great news about misha. paws crossed.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Prayers up for a rapid recovery...

(((Hugs))) to you both........I have been there, done that, a few years ago.

VQ


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! Scary!

I hope everything settles to normal very soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:sad:Sitting here waiting..............and saying my prayers that Misha is ok.:love2:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha is ok.

Here is what happened. We woke up this morning and Misha seemed uncoordinated. Couldn't seem to use the stairs to get off the bed. Was walking very slowly and stiffly. She came down stairs and was trembling off and on and squinting her eyes. So I was trying to figure her out and fed her some crackers which she took with no problem. (Didn't want to give her any protein in case it was her ammonia levels from her liver acting up). Then I asked her to get her ball. She walked (she usually runs) over to her ball and would paw at it and try to pick it up but couldn't seem to grab it with her mouth. Then the trembling got worse and when I went to touch her, she turned her head and started chewing at the air. I called my vet and he said the chewing sounded like a seizure. I told him I didn't think so, as I have seen a lot of different kinds of seizures and this didn't seem like it. But he said to be sure to take her to emergency and get her ammonia levels checked and a CBC.

So off to the vet we went, she was still trembling and seemed so out of it, still squinting. The emergency vet was packed but they took Misha right back. After about an hour they finally called me to a room and the vet came in and said she had already examined Misha. She said she was very tender when she palpated her neck. 

She said the symptoms were very similar to her liver problem except for the neck. So she wanted to run the bloods and go from there. So we did and of course everything, including liver enzymes and ammonia levels were absolutely normal. In fact her ammonia levels were low normal. 

So she has somehow sprained her neck. Now when we went to sleep last night she was fine, and she woke up this way. Can dogs sleep wrong like humans or maybe she hurt it yesterday playing with the cat and it stiffened up over night. Anyways, they prescribed tramadol for pain and sent on on our way. We got home and wouldn't you know, she is no longer trembling and was prancing around! She still can't pick up her ball and seems to have trouble getting her food and water so I raised them up for her. But she is eating and drinking and everything else is normal potty wise.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

With the snapping in the air I've seen my departed seizure dog do that, and may have thought the same thing.

I hope you figure it out, and I'm glad she's okay and back home.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I never cease to be amazed at how many ailments dogs and humans share. A geneticist I know told me " that dogs share more DNA with humans than monkeys. Only the great apes share many more genes with humans."
Eric


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness! How scary! I'm glad she's doing so much better now.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am glad you got that sorted out. Iris had a one time seizure, never repeated again, a few years ago. Similar symptoms.

She also had an injured neck by being badly shaken by a pit mix. Her neck was very sore, among other things, and she could not bend down to eat out of her bowl or to pick up things off the floor. She was given tramadol, rymadil, and I elevated food and water dishes. In a few days, when not improved, I went to a chiropractor who specializes in animals. He did a couple of teeny little adjustments on her neck, after a thorough exam, and within a few seconds of the adjustments she was able to function as normal. It was amazing to see. She never even blinked an eye when he adjusted her. Just got up afterwards, slowly moved around and gave him a little kiss on the ear, then she was back to picking up things off the floor and eating from non-elevated dishes. A hand full of times in the last year she had some adjustments done as well...similar amazing results. Especially after a slip and fall on ice last winter. Good as new.

I hope Misha heals quickly and is trouble free in the future. Such a scary time for you both.

(((Hugs))) VQ


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Sending love and healing thoughts for Misha, and you. Precious Girl.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a dog with a severe, chronic neck injury. She does the air snapping thing, too. I wonder if they are defending themselves against a perceived enemy thing poking ouchies in their necks??? You know, sort of like a dog redirecting when you grab its collar and it nips you. 

Just yet another random thopught. 

I'm glad she seems to be feeling better, poor girl.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad to here that she is on the mend - how very scary for all of you. I think sometimes this sort of injury is worse after staying still for a while. Perhaps she pulled something in the evening, and the muscles tensed up around it while she slept.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm glad you took her in and grateful a sprain was the diagnosis. That would not have been my first guess with those symptoms. Hope she is much better today.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate to scare you but unless Misha was cleared by an x-ray you may want to read up on I.V.D.D. or Intervertebral Disk Disease the cervical variety and discuss it with your vet. Although mild the symptoms you mention are too close.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't see your original post last night so I was very worried reading what was happening. I am relieved to have the benefit of seeing the good news right after the worrisome news. I hope Misha continues to improve.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank goodness Misha is OK. Saying a prayer that she will completely recover!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Goodness, what a scare to see that subject line this morning. I hope if it was a neck injury that it clears up fast for her. They say in people soft tissue injuries may not really hurt until the following or third day after the injury occurs, so maybe something did happy while Misha was playing with kitty.

Chiropractic adjustment might be a thing to consider if this doesn't clear up right away. I took my last dog for one when she was older and not getting around well, and she felt great afterwards.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

What a scare, hope she keeps improving and it's just a sprain. I learn something new all the time on this forum.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just turned on my PC & came here to check on Misha..........sooooo glad they think it's only a sprain and hope that is a correct DX and she heals quickly! I get a pinched nerve in my neck quite often and I can relate to the pain she must be in, poor baby!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

So scary! I'm glad to read that she's okay!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She is so much better this morning. Still a bit stiff but her appetite is certainly fine! lol

Viking Queen and StreetCar, I whole heartedly believe in chiropractic. Also my chihuahua Pablo (RIP) had a bad neck and acupuncture was a miracle for him. Luckily my regular vet is also an acupuncturist and I will call him tomorrow and possibly bring her in for a treatment. 

Twyla, I am going to google what you said, but think maybe I don't want to! lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad that Misha is feeling better. I think checking win with your regular vet sounds like a great idea.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> Twyla, I am going to google what you said, but think maybe I don't want to! lol


 I truly hope you look into it and discuss it with your vet, and I hope I am wrong


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Twyla, when I look at the symptoms of it, Misha really only has one, and that is a stiff neck. She has no hind end weakness and no problem jumping, no arched back, not crying out when touched, no back pain, no problem with urination. She is also only 3 years old and not over weight. Her back is short and legs are long. I'm thinking this is most likely not the problem.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello
I just now read through the posts about Misha. I'm so glad she is improving. This whole scenario reminds me how difficult it can be to recognize ailments. We all feel for our wondrous little companions but are woefully paralyzed by mysterious issues that come along. They seem to suffer in silence and don't wish to trouble us. My spoo's are my children and when they are out of sorts it just consumes me. My absolute best to you and Misha!
Regards,
Jcris


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

it's the abrupt unknow source of stiffness and pain in regards to neck or back, I am paranoid of that symptom. 

I've mentioned my tpoo Baby before, she slipped off the couch something that seems benign 13" 10lb dog, not a tiny dog at all, but not long after she slipped she gets wobbly and weak, a bit uncoordinated. Baby lays down she won't get up. I figure she sore, no amount of coaxing will get her up. I am beyond alarmed and take her to my vet, where it is determined eventually that she is paralyzed from neck down. She ruptured a disc in her neck and I had to let her go. 

I have immense guilt over this because she has a mild episode, of unknown back pain 6 months earlier.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so relieved that Misha is better. Twyla, please don't feel guilty. Swizzle once had a somewhat similar episode. He did not snap at the air but had his head cocked at a weird angle. Other than that the exact same symptoms of Mischa. After a thorough work up and x-rays the vet said it was a pulled muscle. Swizzle was back to normal very quickly. The unknown back pain Baby suffered could have been totally unrelated to her slipped disc.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So happy to hear she is on the mend. Sending more healing vibes your way!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the mystery is solved. I was gently pressing along her spine from neck down and she did scream when I barely touched near her right kidney. Neck stiffness is gone and she wants to play ball again and otherwise seems fine. 

Then yesterday I stepped outside to potty Emilio, Misha always waits inside by the door for us to come back in. I heard her scream and ran in and Jon Snow the cat had her pinned in the chair. He hadn't done anything yet but I think he was about to.

When Emilio is there he protects Misha from the cat, if the cat approaches Misha Emilio goes after him and chases him off. 

So I made a vet appointment for this afternoon to check her out but had my daughter take her to work with her to give her a bath. She knows to be very careful and not to brush any of her sore spots and no noose. 

She just sent me pictures of two puncture wounds just near her kidney where she is sore. It doesn't seem deep, but it is bruised around it. Her coat is thick and I simply didn't see it, nor did the emergency vet. But when she was wet it was easy to see.

I am so angry! So now Jon Snow is not to be loose in the house unless under direct supervision. He has to be crated when we leave or put in the garage. 

We are heading to the vet in about 3 hours and I'm sure he will put her on antibiotics as cat bites are dirty.

I cannot explain how horrible I feel. If it were up to me that cat would be gone. Sorry to the cat lovers. I don't hate cats and I have loved the ones we have. But my dogs are my babies and I won't put up with him attacking her. Either the family gets it under control and no one EVER slips, or he is going to have to be re-homed.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am very glad you got your mystery sorted out, I hope Misha feels better soon. I do understand the cat thing I am a die hard cat lover but I was catless for a few years and very carefully chose an adult dog loving cat in deference to the size of my girls.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, poor Misha  Jon Snow is certainly a little &^%$ isn't he. I hope the family gets on board with keeping him away from dear Misha. That is adorable that Emilio is so protective of her. I hope Misha heals quickly. Kisses to her and to Emilio and a time out to Jon Snow!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor little Misha! I'm glad she is ok and it's nothing to serious. What a mean kitty to just bite her!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I love cats. I can no longer have them and I miss them, but I have developed serious allergies, probably from years of Persian shavedowns as a groomer.
In my experience, cats are either wonderful companions or they are nonentities, but occasionally you get one that's downright obnoxious. Jon Snow is a dangerous little guy...best for him and poor Misha that he be rehomed where there are no little dogs. IMHO, he deserves to live in a house full of Scotties who will put him in his place!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree, but unfortunately I am outnumbered. He is a hard cat to describe. He truly loves the dogs, but he is just obnoxious. He hides behind things and jumps out at the dogs. He fluffs his tail and points it downward and runs sideways on his toes and then will do a quick bat, bat, bat with both front paws at the dogs and then take off running and slide around the corner. He is one of those cats that knocks stuff off tables and counters just because. If it is a full glass of liquid, that's even better. When we got Misha we soon after got Jon. He would nurse on Misha and she would let him. They really do like each other. I don't think he means to hurt her, but the bottom line is he does and he is twice her size, actually almost 4 times her size. She weighed 3 pounds 15 oz today. So anyway, she is fine, he said it missed all the nerves next to her spine and her range of motion in her neck is great. He checked her knees, they are perfect. Her teeth are fine, no dental needed. She is on Prostora and Cephlexin(sp?) and will be fine.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! What kind of luck was that that you even found it, before it became an abscess! Yeah, cat bites ARE germy cesspools! Jon Snow! You are a BRAT! 
I had a cat that was very territorial (outdoor/indoor cat) who would attack any dog walking by with it's owner! Most of the neighbors, if they spotted Mudpie sitting on the porch, would cross the street if they had their dog with them, but if you were just walking past the house, she would lay in the middle of the sidewalk and roll around like a cat in heat seeking attention ( she was spayed!) Loved humans and 'her' Cairns though! She once had a GSD squealling and running in terror! She ran across the street and launched herself on it's back!!! She mellowed out in her later years and I was very sad when she disappeared at 11 years old......we think the coyotes finally caught her.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I was going to mention something similar Mollymuima. How old is Jon Snow N2? My cat Edison is an absolute giant like 5X the size of my dogs ,20lbs and still very lean. He would act the same way when he was younger. He would torture my poodles by attacking them every now and then. Very much a mischievous little boy. Recently his behavior made a very sudden change. He is way more mellow and extremely affectionate now. He loves the girls now and even gently plays with them every now and then. I was worried for a while and was going to bring him in for a check by the vet but after describing his behavior change to him he told me it sounds more like he is just getting older and mellowing out. Maybe Jon Snow will go through the same change and mellow out a bit? My Edison has to be around 6-7 years old so it did take a while.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww, poor mudpie! Sounds like a character! Jon really loves his people. Especially ME, for gosh sakes! lol I wonder if he senses I'm not the biggest cat fan, and he is determined I will like him. 

I am glad I sent her for a bath today or we probably wouldn't have seen it. The vet sent me home with a HUGE dog biscuit. I swear the thing was as big as Misha. Its all good stuff in it I guess. So I took it and stuck it in my purse. The whole way home Misha was whining and I couldn't figure out why. Got home and put down my purse and she was ON IT! lol, she wanted that cookie so bad!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad that all got figured out, but how awful that it was the cat. Thank goodness it got found when it did.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I was going to mention something similar Mollymuima. How old is Jon Snow N2? My cat Edison is an absolute giant like 5X the size of my dogs ,20lbs and still very lean. He would act the same way when he was younger. He would torture my poodles by attacking them every now and then. Very much a mischievous little boy. Recently his behavior made a very sudden change. He is way more mellow and extremely affectionate now. He loves the girls now and even gently plays with them every now and then. I was worried for a while and was going to bring him in for a check by the vet but after describing his behavior change to him he told me it sounds more like he is just getting older and mellowing out. Maybe Jon Snow will go through the same change and mellow out a bit? My Edison has to be around 6-7 years old so it did take a while.


Gosh I hope so! Jon is 3 years old. We might have awhile to go. Jon is just slightly bigger then average I think around 16 pounds maybe...Duck is bigger, but Duck loves the dogs. He would never ever hurt them. The worst he does is head butts them when he is all lovey and kind of knocks them off balance. But he will lay with them and lick them to clean them and loves to cuddle them. BTW, Duck HATES Jon! They don't fight, just hiss at each other, and mostly avoid each other.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ouch! Poor thing that looks painful! Hope the antibiotics work well for her. Does she have to be careful with antibiotics because her liver issues? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's just age issues with Jon Snow. Hopefully he's just in a bratty stage and it will pass in a year or so.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor girl! That looks like it hurts!

(I need to borrow Jon Snow to teach a couple of dogs kitty manners. lol)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh poor baby! Maybe Misha needs to get herself a spiked vest to wear around the house,


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

oaww poor baby!!
I am not a cat fan, maybe because I am very allergic to them. I am not sure why but I find cats creepy although kittens are so so cute.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ouch! Poor thing that looks painful! Hope the antibiotics work well for her. Does she have to be careful with antibiotics because her liver issues? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's just age issues with Jon Snow. Hopefully he's just in a bratty stage and it will pass in a year or so.


Yes, with antibiotics we are very careful. She gets the lowest therapeutic dose. Also, the emergency vet prescribed Tramadol for the pain. I asked about her liver and this vet seemed to think no problem. But I instinctively cut the dose in half and then a little less. So Vet said .5 ml and I gave her .2. Well my regular vet said it would be more like .15 . Anyways, she doesn't need the pain meds anymore and I only gave her 2 doses.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

BTW, if you look at that first picture closely, you can see a perfect paw pattern, four little nail marks where he grabbed her and then you see the one puncture, the other picture is the other puncture on the other side. I don't know why but the fact that he grabbed her to bite her makes me even more angry. Poor little girl!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> BTW, if you look at that first picture closely, you can see a perfect paw pattern, four little nail marks where he grabbed her and then you see the one puncture, the other picture is the other puncture on the other side. I don't know why but the fact that he grabbed her to bite her makes me even more angry. Poor little girl!



I felt a serge of rage just reading that.
If it were me, I think that he would become a one room kitty. Or if not an enclosed room, then I would set up a nice caged habitat for him in the main living area, only taking him out fully supervised. I don't think that I could ever rehome an animal that I had any affection for, but I also would never allowed a 1 percent chance of my poodle being victimized like that again.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Tiny, I do feel rage and don't even want to look at that cat right now. I know he is an animal and has no understanding of any of this. But I just can't. He is being kept in the garage, but it gets hot in the afternoon and we move him to his crate. I am leaving for the weekend. My girls (adults) have very strict instructions about all this, and Brianne, the one who will be mostly watching the dogs (Misha was originally hers) does not have a lot of love for Jon, so I know she will follow my directions, and Kaity will because she knows Jon will be gone if she doesn't (he is her cat).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Thanks Tiny, I do feel rage and don't even want to look at that cat right now. I know he is an animal and has no understanding of any of this. But I just can't. He is being kept in the garage, but it gets hot in the afternoon and we move him to his crate. I am leaving for the weekend. My girls (adults) have very strict instructions about all this, and Brianne, the one who will be mostly watching the dogs (Misha was originally hers) does not have a lot of love for Jon, so I know she will follow my directions, and Kaity will because she knows Jon will be gone if she doesn't (he is her cat).



I hope that you have a nice relaxing weekend, and come back with a clear longterm plan.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh dear, I just saw this thread today, and read it with trepidation. That sounds so scary. I am so glad you had her have a bath and it was found. I hate to say it, but I am with those who think the cat needs a home with no other animals. My heart just wants to reach out and protect her. Sending her healing energy for sure.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Gosh I hope so! Jon is 3 years old. We might have awhile to go. Jon is just slightly bigger then average I think around 16 pounds maybe...Duck is bigger, but Duck loves the dogs. He would never ever hurt them. The worst he does is head butts them when he is all lovey and kind of knocks them off balance. But he will lay with them and lick them to clean them and loves to cuddle them. BTW, Duck HATES Jon! They don't fight, just hiss at each other, and mostly avoid each other.


Is Jon a Main ****? The reason why I ask is because I have never heard of cats being that big unless they were Maine *****. Regardless, I'm so sorry about Misha. Poor girl. :-(


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> I agree, but unfortunately I am outnumbered. He is a hard cat to describe. He truly loves the dogs, but he is just obnoxious. He hides behind things and jumps out at the dogs. He fluffs his tail and points it downward and runs sideways on his toes and then will do a quick bat, bat, bat with both front paws at the dogs and then take off running and slide around the corner. He is one of those cats that knocks stuff off tables and counters just because. If it is a full glass of liquid, that's even better. When we got Misha we soon after got Jon. He would nurse on Misha and she would let him. They really do like each other. I don't think he means to hurt her, but the bottom line is he does and he is twice her size, actually almost 4 times her size. She weighed 3 pounds 15 oz today. So anyway, she is fine, he said it missed all the nerves next to her spine and her range of motion in her neck is great. He checked her knees, they are perfect. Her teeth are fine, no dental needed. She is on Prostora and Cephlexin(sp?) and will be fine.



I'm not understanding. It sounds like the cat loves Misha, and wants to play with her. Is this the first time the cat has attacked Misha? Or is this happening a lot? I'm on the side for making sure that Misha is always safe, but if the cat just got carried away, then I would think supervision and discipline would be all it would take. Of course I don't know anything about obnoxious cats. The worst that Abby does is knock things off of the counter or table. Gracie and Lacie are always Angels. So if ANYTHING at all happens, we know who to blame.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm surprised Misha didn't snap back at him. I certainly hope Jon Snow doesn't try that again. Cats have no remorse in my experience.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor baby. Hoping the meds get Misha back to 100% in no time!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

mischief, sorry to learn that the one of the cats was involved in misha's suffering. i am allergic to most cats but was looking around at the possibility of getting a "hypoallergenic" one. turns out siberians were a possibility. then i realized how large they are and that i'm planning to get a toy poodle. so that thought went out the door. now i read about misha and jon snow and you have reinforced my thinking. so sorry about your little one. hated the picture of the wound and its implications. hope misha heals completely - and soon.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Just as a reminder, cats in general are very loving animals. They love differently than dogs ( dogs are always willing to please you and give love, while a cat will do it basically when they're ready to do it), but most don't negatively attack people or animals. I've had 7 cats living with my Poodles over the years, and they all got along great. Never a problem. 

Every once in a while, there may be an obnoxious and destructive cat, but that is not the norm - at least not as far as I understand it from the countless articles, books and magazines I've read about cats.

Now, I have a " naughty" little cat who does naughty little things every once in a while ( like knocking things off the table and batting at them until they get hidden under something), but she's the most sweetest and loving cat I could ever ask for. And my other two are, too. Soooo, I just wanted to say something in defense of cats - because I didn't want people to think that most cats are bad.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The reason that I never got into cats is that they seem more feral than dogs. And it seems like what you get is what you get - there is very little shaping a cat's behavior or personality - you could get a loving little mushball or you could get a wild animal ready to pounce and attack at any moment with no reason that you can see.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The reason that I never got into cats is that they seem more feral than dogs. And it seems like what you get is what you get - there is very little shaping a cat's behavior or personality - you could get a loving little mushball or you could get a wild animal ready to pounce and attack at any moment with no reason that you can see.


Well, I can assure you that 9 times out of 10, you would get a " mushball". 

When someone gets a "kitten"( versus an adult cat), the behavior and personality depends a lot on how well an owner interacts with the kitten, and how much time the owner spends with it. If you spend a lot of quality time with the kitten, are loving with it, and snuggle a lot with it, there's more of a chance that you will get a well adjusted cat who will be mellow and has a great personality. But if the owner always rough houses with the kitten, bothers it when it's trying to rest and sleep, or basically ignores it, then there's a bigger chance that the kitten will grow up with a standoffish attitude. That's why I have always gotten my cats as kittens. 8 weeks and younger. With a kitten, you can help shape their behavior and personality. If you get a feral cat, or a cat that is older, there's more of a chance of getting a cat with behavioral and personality issues.


----------



## Tarnation101 (Mar 25, 2016)

I read through the whole post, and am pleased to hear that Misha is doing well now. 
I'm very sorry to hear about the issue with your cat. I'm not a cat lover (sorry cat lovers - I don't hate them, just don't really like them), but I can appreciate the difficult situation you're in regarding the family and the cats (I'm usually the peacekeeper with stray cats in my household of cat haters). I truly hope you can find a suitable situation for keeping the cat peacefully with your beautiful Misha, at least the garage sounds okay for now, and I wish you the best of luck with going away!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

My goodness! I'm late this thread, but I'm so sorry to hear that the housecat caused so much damage. I remember you saying you were nervous about how rough the cat is with Misha - it's awful to have that confirmed in this way. Glad you found it, though.

Just earlier today I was wishing my cat would be a little tougher with the puppy so I wouldn't have to intervene as often...the cat (Dorian) and Archie get along peacefully but Cleo hasn't figured out that Dorian doesn't appreciate being harassed. Reading this, though, I'll take a little extra inconvenience over the alternative!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

As I was re-reading my post from last night, I found that it was not entirely accurate. Of all of the cats I have had, there was ONE that I got older than 8 weeks. Still a kitten, but she was actually 5 months old when I got her. I was not looking for a cat at that time, but fate brought Mandee and I together that day, and she stayed the sweetest, most loving and mellow cat her entire life. She was my heart baby, and she lived to almost 19. 

Sorry, I'm not meaning to hijack the thread ( and I will shut up now about cats), but I really did want to make that correction. Thanks.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2, how is Misha doing? How did everything go, while you were gone?

Been thinking about her all weekend.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sorry but if that were my cat I'd give him the.....
"bam zoom, too the Moon"
Jcris


----------

